# Identify this slab...



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

So if you've been following my threads, you know the situation. Here's a shot of a slab we dug into. What do you think it is? Elm? What species of elm? Something else? Ready, go!


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Butternut?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

That's identical to some elm that I've worked with recently. It was identified to me as Russian elm when I bought it from a small local sawyer. It's a bear to plane because the grain changes direction constantly, but its gorgeous when its finished.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

try taking some better pics of the bark and some closer ones of the wood, it is to far away to tell.


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

nate bos said:


> try taking some better pics of the bark and some closer ones of the wood, it is to far away to tell.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks like what we call Chinese elm here.


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

mike1950 said:


> Looks like what we call Chinese elm here.


That's what the guy claimed it was...


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I had a bunch of it-sold most but built this bunch/desk in shop. Works nice, a lot like walnut. This is finished with BLO.


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

mike1950 said:


> I had a bunch of it-sold most but built this bunch/desk in shop. Works nice, a lot like walnut. This is finished with BLO.


I love it! But what is BLO?


----------



## Thomas Saunders (Jan 20, 2014)

SkySkrape said:


> I love it! But what is BLO?


I think he is referring to boiled linseed oil.


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

Native NYer said:


> I think he is referring to boiled linseed oil.[/QUOTE
> 
> That makes sense...thanks. I've never referred to it as BLO lol


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd prefer that no one referred to it as boiled linseed oil or BLO.
It hasn't been boiled .
All it is , is oil diluted with toxic chemicals


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> I had a bunch of it-sold most but built this bunch/desk in shop. Works nice, a lot like walnut. This is finished with BLO.


 Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Manuka Jock said:


> oil diluted with toxic chemicals


Truth in advertising! I love it. 

The bark in pic 1 looks really different from the Chinese elms I know, and what I read is that years back when folks were planting these like crazy Siberian elms were often confused with the Chinese elm. 


Click the thumbnails for the bark

Chinese Elm
www.hort.uconn.edu/plants/u/ulmpar/ulmpar1.html

Siberian Elm
http://www.hort.uconn.edu/plants/u/ulmpum/ulmpum1.html


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry I was referring to linseed oil- I used it because it adds a richness to the elm. You have some nice figured chunks.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

SteveEl said:


> Truth in advertising! I love it.
> 
> The bark in pic 1 looks really different from the Chinese elms I know, and what I read is that years back when folks were planting these like crazy Siberian elms were often confused with the Chinese elm.
> 
> ...


Looking at the pictures- It looks like Steve is right. The bark and leaves are what we call chinese elm but is really siberian elm. Thanks


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

Manuka Jock said:


> I'd prefer that no one referred to it as boiled linseed oil or BLO. It hasn't been boiled . All it is , is oil diluted with toxic chemicals


Let's make it easier (and more honest) than calling it BLO... I propose we call it ODWTC...(smile).


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I was thinking of ODToxChem (Oil Diluted with TOXic CHEMicals) but then almost everything in my shop that sloshes or oozes meets that description, or that of AQToxChem


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

So here's what I think I've got....several logs from an elm tree (Siberian probably), and several logs from a Cottonwood. Anyone see any definitive reason why they'd disagree?


----------

